# Prüffrist ortsveränderliche Maschine mit Stecker



## element. (21 Februar 2013)

Ich stehe vor der Frage, welche maximale Prüffrist und welche Norm für eine verschiebbare Maschine (auf Rollen) mit CEE-Stecker anzuwenden ist.
Hat mir jemand was aussagekräftiges zum Nachlesen?

Ich meine, es sind die 4 Jahre (entsprechend verkürzbar nach Risikobeurteilung). Oder gibt es hier eine Limitierung wegen der Ortsveränderlichkeit bzw wegen dem Anschluss über Stecker?

Kann eine Maschine (0113) gleichzeitig ein ortsveränderliches Gerät nach 0701-0702 sein oder gilt "entweder oder"?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 Februar 2013)

Guckst Du hier: http://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/user_u...lektrische_Anlagen_und_Betriebsmittel_BGM.pdf


----------



## element. (21 Februar 2013)

Nach diesem Dokument würde maximal 1 Jahr zutreffen (Tabelle 1C).
Leider finde ich keine Aussage, ob 0113 oder 0701-0702 anzuwenden ist.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 Februar 2013)

Auf Seite 11 ist doch sehr schön erklärt, wie man ein Gerät einstufen kann. Es hat demnach auch nicht unbedingt etwas damit zu tun, ob ein Stecker dran ist. Auch eine Maschine mit Stecker kann ortsgebunden sein. Das musst Du entscheiden. Auch die Prüffristen musst Du selbst festlegen. Eine Verlängerung in der Werkstatt muss eher alle 6 Monate gecheckt werden. In einem Büro würde ich da eine Frist von 6 Monaten nicht für sinnvoll halten...


----------



## exer (21 Februar 2013)

Nur so nebenbei, DIN VDE 701-702 darf auch für ortsfeste Geräte angewendet werden (siehe Anhang D).


----------



## element. (22 Februar 2013)

Die Seite 11 habe ich gelesen. Demnach ist meine Maschine ortsveränderlich.
Nach der Definition in der MRL ist es aber auch ganz klar eine Maschine, also ist die 0701-0702 überhaupt anwendbar, oder wie ich meine, nur die 0113?


----------



## Nordischerjung (22 Februar 2013)

Moin,

Zitat aus der VDE0701



> Anwendungsbereich
> 
> Diese Norm gilt für
> - Prüfungen der elektrischen Sicherheit von elektrischen Geräten mit Bemessungsspannungen bis
> ...



Anhang E-H ist für ortsfeste Warmwassergeräte, Rasenmäher, Elektrowerkzeuge, Raumheizgeräte, Mikrowellengeräte.

Demnach müsstest du die VDE0113-1 Abschnitt 18 nehmen.


----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

also mir hat mal ein BG-Mitarbeiter gesagt:



> wichtiger ist, daß ihr überhaupt messt



Aber das jetzt bitte nicht als Kritik am Fragesteller werten!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Nordischerjung (22 Februar 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> also mir hat mal ein BG-Mitarbeiter gesagt:
> 
> wichtiger ist, daß ihr überhaupt messt



Der ist natürlich auch gut


----------



## TimoK (22 Februar 2013)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Der ist natürlich auch gut



... Aber in vielen Betrieben nach wie vor Praxis!

Ich würde das Ganze auch danach richten, ob das Teil nur verschiebbar ist, oder wirklich regelmäßig verschoben wird?! Wenn das Gerät zwar Rollen und einen Stecker hat, aber einmal aufgestellt nur alle 5 Jahre mal aus der Ecke gezogen wird und sonst fest betrieben wird, würde ich die DIN VDE 0113  nehmen. Wenn es wirklich täglich durch die halbe Firma rollt, dann sehe ich das Teil als ortsveränderlich mit den Prüffristen der DIN VDE 0701/0702.

Wichtig ist dabei, zu dokumentieren warum man das gemacht hat. Wenn man alle 4 Jahre prüft, begründen kann warum man nur alle 4 Jahre prüft, dann wird kaum ein BG-Mensch oder so m.E. Einwände dagegen haben!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## exer (22 Februar 2013)

Noch ein Zitat:



> *Anhang D*
> (informativ)
> 
> *Erläuterungen*
> ...


----------



## element. (25 Februar 2013)

Die vorliegende Maschine wird wenige Male pro Monat bewegt und an verschiedenen Orten per CEE angesteckt.
Für mich keine Bedingungen die 6 Monate Prüffrist erfordern, aber gut.
Also die 0113 anwenden.
Danke Euch.


----------



## Safety (25 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
es handelt sich um ein Arbeitsmittel und hier gilt die BetrSichV und dann die TRBSen
also diese hier:
http://www.baua.de/cae/servlet/contentblob/669664/publicationFile/48631/TRBS-1201.pdf


----------

